# bastards fkd with my car



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol.. so im working nightshift and i just get off work.. walk on outside

and my car is completly shrink wrapped flour was all over the fuckin thing and to top it off it froze so the flour fukn stuck to my damn winshield and i could see sh*t lol

i need ideas on what to do back to this focker :O


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

great prank


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

who did that?? do you know?

I wouldnt be laughing I'd be PISSED!!

if you know who did it throw dog sh*t, and jelly all over their car......its freezes and takes forever to get off


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

\
Grease the door handles of his car every few days with either grease or vaseline.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

drill a small hole in the fuel line and shave a sparkplug wire directly across from the hole
and upon start up


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That's a bit violent and harsh..........just throw poop on the car but make sure its gonna be COLD the next day


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

ill take a pic of it later today i need to goto bed i cut the shrink wrap off but all flour is still caked onto it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm telling you poop and jelly......thats reveng.....me and my friends did to this assholes car when he egged our houses......we waited a few weeks then I bought 4 big jars of jelly and my friends got poop in cups and we just poured it on his car......the dick never tried to talk to us again


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol the problem is we work together so i dont wanna do anything to harsh to were he ends up puttin my car on blocks or something lol

i was thinkin a shitload of toilet paper and then just cover it in water

itd get all soggy and nasty


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oooooo........wet toilet paper I'm scaaareeedd.......fine just egg the hell out of it


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol
i dont want to hurt his car lol he didnt hurt mine


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

get some sh*t in some paper and put it on there door step then set it on fire hopefully they come out in there slippers and stamp it out


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

If it's a newcar, stick a patato in the tail pipe. It lets the car start but the back pressure from the exhaust will build up and kill the motor. It will only start when the pressure is released. I say new car, because most new cars exhaust are nice and air tight. This has the potential to be destructive, but In my expirence, almost NEVER does.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

If you don't wanna hurt it then just do the same thing he did to your car. I personally like the poop and jelly idea.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if it goes below freezing the next day then just put wet toilet paper all over it and then it will freeze on. take a brown caryon or use the real stuff and color the paper.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lmfao, gotta love pranks, if you really want to get his ass, get ketchup packs that u get from mcdonalds and before this guy goes to the bathroom to take a sh*t, put the packs inbetween the seat of the toilet and the bowl, make sure they are doubled over so when sat on they explode and just wait and listen and i can guarantee you'll be laughing your ass of for a couple of days.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

rig the airbag and put sh*t in the airbag of the steering wheel ,when he goes to get in his car , (make sure your parked in front of him) slightly bump the front of his car , and voila !!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you have to do more than just bump the car...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

well you get the idea


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys forgot the old sugar in the tank method.







See how far they get.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

If you really want to get back at them dont f*ck with their car or anything, f*ck with their minds!

If your friendly with your boss then get him/her in on it. When this guy is in work next, make sure your not there, and get your boss to go in and say you wont be coming in because you had an accident in your car because you could see properly due to the flour. Get him to milk it, saying it could be really serious, you had to be taken to hospital, etc. That'll really sh*t them up!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Void said:


> lol
> i dont want to hurt his car lol he didnt hurt mine


 Few Bottels of Crisco oil/cooking oil....and a few down pillows or anything with feathers.

Saturate car with the oil, then throw feathers all over it.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 27 2003, 10:14 AM
> You guys forgot the old sugar in the tank method. See how far they get.


dammit Ms_Nattereri, you beat me to it!!!!









If you could open the hood of his car, why don't you switch the spark plug wires with the different cylinders...his car would be missfiring.

Or just kick his f







ing ass


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

What u do is you find rode kill like dog,cat and u put it on a leesh tie it to something on the chasis and tuck it under the chassis so when he hits a bump it falls down. Cop see's him o man can u say ticket!.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

btw new to black roms it cost 400 dollers alone just to get the new air bag . Do u no how hard u need to hit a car to set off the air bag!!! Very hard unless they have a faulty air-bag.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> What u do is you find rode kill like dog,cat and u put it on a leesh tie it to something on the chasis and tuck it under the chassis so when he hits a bump it falls down. Cop see's him o man can u say ticket!.


 lmfao someone will think you dragged the thing to death lmfao!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

I once tied a bunch of coffee cans and tar-can lids to someones car with a long piece of fishing line.

When the guy drove off, the cans fell out from where I had tucked them up under the car and the car started making a racket as he dragged the cans behind the car. The guy pulled over like "what the hell is going on?"









I once got into someone's car and turned the radio up as high as it would go and turned the windshield wipers on High. When the guy started the car all hell broke loose!









I had too much free time.

I always wanted to put a dead fish on someone's exhaust manifold. Theoretically, as the guy drives, the manifold gets super hot and the fish will begin to cook and small horribly.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know if the dude locks his car, but if he doesn't, you can go into his car and remove a door panel (if you can) and tie a screw to a string and let it dangle, put back the door panel. There will be a rattling sound in the car and he won't be able to figure it out...it'll drive him crazy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nail and board under the tire.. use shaving cream and write stuff on his paint.. and the egg in the air vent thingy..


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

If your a car guy. you just get an engine lift and take out is hole engine.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol... more more more

anybody know if peanut butter fucks up paint? lol was gunna rub it all over his windshield take him hours to clean that sh*t off


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

buy or borrow a wheel clamp and put it on his car when he is working so he has to walk home!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> buy or borrow a wheel clamp and put it on his car when he is working so he has to walk home!


 lmfao yeah do this one.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Elk piss in his air vents


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol elk piss would be great.. well heres a pic its not to bad after i whipped it away so i could see out the window.. sorta anyway lol hope the pic works


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

Is that shaving cream on that car?

To make shaving cream spray, you have to stick a sewing needle in the spout, then you heat the plastic spout until it melts shut. When it cools, you pull the needle from the spout and now you have a very tiny hole.

[edit] Eggs will take the shine permanantly off the paint.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

You can order a load of cow manure (its good fertilizer ... so they say!!) and have it delivered to your "friends" house!!! and ask the guys delivering it to just dump it in the laneway!!! (have them bill him later!!)


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I would use the proper tool and carefully remove all 4 of his tire valves.
Then tape the removed valves to his hood.
This way he has 4 flats,only 1 spare and you didn't harm
anything on his car.
just my 2 cents.
Later
Eric


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

take vasoline and rub it all over his car, then use plastic wrap and wrap up his entire car. It comes off after like 5 washes.

Also take a bunch of cans of shaving cream and put them into a freezer, let them freeze over night. The next day while they are still frozen use a can opener and open them all up. Place them under his seat or glove box. As the shaving cream starts to thaw the shaving cream expands and just goes everywhere. It works well I've done it before to my ex-roomate in college.

Have fun


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

stick oily balogna on the car......it removes the paint when you peel the balogna


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> btw new to black roms it cost 400 dollers alone just to get the new air bag . Do u no how hard u need to hit a car to set off the air bag!!! Very hard unless they have a faulty air-bag.


 i know that bro...im just adding to the fun and laughs of what could be!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

anyone see the show where they replaced air in the airbag with popcorn....that way fat people could eat their way to safety


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> anyone see the show where they replaced air in the airbag with popcorn....that way fat people could eat their way to safety


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

some guy got me fired from my pizza store cause i socked him in the face for talking sh*t. but first we broke all the mirrors and windsheild wipers, next night we poured windex concentration (you gotta mix with water then you can clean with it) it was like windex syrup, into his gas tank. his car never started again.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

One of my old employees at a Car Audio shop I worked at took a heavy duty zip tie and zipped it to a co-workers drive shaft...made a horrible whackwhackwhackwhack noise, no damage...had to take his car to the shop, cost him $70.

I like the tire valve one. Even more auto savvy? Break into his car and take his seats out or remove his steering wheel or take all the knobs (older car) or take apart the dash or all of the above. If it's a Ford (probably other makes too), trip the Fuel cutoff switch so the car won't start. If he has a nice stereo take it out and replace it with a $9.99 Kraco or some sh*t.

REALLY auto savvy? Remove all the glass...lol...


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol its a 89 rx7 is what he drives


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

put mailing tape on all of his windows then spray it down with water(when it will freeze) thatll be fun to get off


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

find a way to steal his car, steal it, then hide it out for a few days, or park it in a spot on the side of the road in a safe spot, so no one will actually steal it. then the cops will find it in a few days after it's missing. ha, i'd definitly pull this one.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well i can get into his car easy rx7s are so simple to break into but i dunno how to hotwire :/


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well if you cant get around it, then get it towed. call a tow company and give them a good excuse. like your the owner of the lot, and that car is illegly parked, it doesn't have a permit, so it doesn't belong to someone that works there... or whatever, just get it towed.

=or=

even go to his place at night, and jack up the rear wheels or something, and steal them off the car. then he's stranded too.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

watch some reruns of the A-TEAM on TV LAND then you will know how to hotwire a car.









what i would do is to stick dog crap under the door handles of his car

or take off all his tires and stik them in a nice neat pile and also take of the tire valves. that would be funny. but leave all the hard ware to the tires except tape the tire valves to the head lights. then he will put on all his tires and they will all be flat. and he will have to take them off again.









whatever you do have fun with it


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

When I was going through my second military school, some friends jackup my car, put it on blocks, took all the tires off and put the tires in the trunk. I had to first find the tires then took about an hour to put them all back on, all this at 1200 at night, a big pain in the ass, didnt hurt anything, but a pain in the ASS!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I would get a couple buddies to help you flip his car over. That wouldnt damage much, and he'll panic.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

flip the car over? what the heck? oh well im not surprised with the suggestion coming from someone with the name KingKong


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> flip the car over? what the heck? oh well im not surprised with the suggestion coming from someone with the name KingKong


KEEP your shitty words to yourself.

I wouldn't be talking? Look at your avatar, theres a skinny **** in the background. Now I don't call you gay for having a 'gay' avatar do I?:laugh:


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KingKong said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > flip the car over? what the heck? oh well im not surprised with the suggestion coming from someone with the name KingKong
> ...










what are you talking about it's Eminem. Can't you tell?







lol


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Void said:


> lol.. so im working nightshift and i just get off work.. walk on outside
> 
> and my car is completly shrink wrapped flour was all over the fuckin thing and to top it off it froze so the flour fukn stuck to my damn winshield and i could see sh*t lol
> 
> i need ideas on what to do back to this focker :O


 hahaha sweet, no harm done.

for revenge try raiseing thier car off the ground on blocks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nah do the dog sh*t under the handles!!!! that sounds best....make sure its fresh that way it sticks lol


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

take all the excess shimp ,catfish,chicken liver juice.. mix them all up and pour that solution in the heater duct !


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

put some stink bait in theheater also!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

holy sh*t newtoblackrhoms!! I just realized that its Goldberg in your avatar!

............looks like spent a lil too long in the tanning booth


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah he does look a little over cooked!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh yeah,,, it looked like satan to me...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

the skinny dudes not even me. chill out king kong, i was just playing around. but seriously who the f*ck would flip a car over., your a f*cking moron


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> the skinny dudes not even me. chill out king kong, i was just playing around. but seriously who the f*ck would flip a car over., your a f*cking moron


 lol we fliped my friends Geo Metro on its side he was a little angry to say the least


----------

